# Here I go again - Shinei Kenpo Kata



## Yondanchris (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay so after talking with Soke Lewis and making some changes, I decided to record myself doing my current two forms in Shinsei Kenpo. 

Enjoy

[yt]67KKC9IVfNA[/yt]

"pressing towards the mark" 


[yt]AUuL0h8rUwU[/yt]

"bursting the bonds"


----------

